# Vipera raddei - considered available?



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Since Classifieds for venomous are generally quite empty and it's hard to find information on all but the most commonly kept venomous...

I want to know if the Armenian Viper _Vipera raddei_ is an animal that I could look into keeping?

I fell in love with the specimen at London Zoo and though I haven't gone DWA yet, want to research into it heavily if they are a species that's obtainable.

Thanks!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Yemeyana said:


> Since Classifieds for venomous are generally quite empty and it's hard to find information on all but the most commonly kept venomous...
> 
> I want to know if the Armenian Viper _Vipera raddei_ is an animal that I could look into keeping?
> 
> ...


They're quite commonly available and regularly bred in Europe. They cost about 50 quid each.


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Ok, great! (Considering the cost of licenses where I am...)

How are they to keep? I don't have venomous experience yet but I've done enough reading & research to understand comparisons with others.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Yemeyana said:


> Ok, great! (Considering the cost of licenses where I am...)
> 
> How are they to keep? I don't have venomous experience yet but I've done enough reading & research to understand comparisons with others.


I don't keep them, personally, but I've seen them for sale plenty of times. It's a good idea to get a few books that cover this species' husbandry requirements before you get them.


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Of course! Are there any recommendations? I've got about every non-venomous book there is but no hot snake lit.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0866225226/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

 ive ordered a copy for alittle light reading before bed :3


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Yemeyana said:


> Of course! Are there any recommendations? I've got about every non-venomous book there is but no hot snake lit.


Venomous Snakes in the Terrrarium by Ludvig Trutnau is about the best one. Well worth the money. There's quite a bit of info in their on V. Raddei. Along with 170 other species.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> Venomous Snakes in the Terrrarium by Ludvig Trutnau is about the best one. Well worth the money. There's quite a bit of info in their on V. Raddei. Along with 170 other species.


 The reviews on Amazon are also good.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

I keep a pair of Montivipera raddei raddei and a pair of Montivipera raddei kurdistanica, and they are superb animals to keep, but they are very quick on the move, and they do tend to jump forward when you try to move them. There are slightly easier vipers to start with, but if you are set on raddei, do your research, they are simple to keep, and you will get loads of enjoyment out of them.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lukethegecko said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0866225226/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ive ordered a copy for alittle light reading before bed :3


 For £70 odd quid I'd want the book to come with a bed!


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

tigersnake said:


> I keep a pair of Montivipera raddei raddei and a pair of Montivipera raddei kurdistanica, and they are superb animals to keep, but they are very quick on the move, and they do tend to jump forward when you try to move them. There are slightly easier vipers to start with, but if you are set on raddei, do your research, they are simple to keep, and you will get loads of enjoyment out of them.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


Thanks. How are they personality-wise? Is one raddei like another raddei, or do they have different characters?


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Yemiyana,
Like any spiecies, they have different personallities, but as a general rule the kurdistanica are easier than the raddei. The raddei raddei do tend to jump when you put a hook under them. The kurdistanica huff and puff, but they hook and tail easier than the raddei, which tend to jump off the hook readily, and you have to watch your fingers more often:whistling2:. 
All I can say is they are great snakes to keep, and if they are what you have your heart set on, then you will be very happy with them.
As with any venomous you want, get to know all you can about them, get some handling experience behind you, and they will give you years of enjoyment.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------

